# sand wash/9 mile cyn road conditions?



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like you got an answer before you left... How was the road, (and bugs)? We put on in three weeks.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Just took off yesterday - the road to Sand Wash coming from Vernal was better than we've ever seen it. Bugs weren't bad at Sand Wash (although we were there in 40+ mph winds). Starting to get heavy farther down river, though. Bad enough my uncle pulled out his bug suit the last two days (Wire Fence 2 and Nefertitti).

Mark


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

road in from Price side wasn't bad, just longer than I remembered, as usual. passed one guy with a flat, and one of our party had to change a flat at the put-in, he came Vernal way...

lots of work going on on 9 mile road...anybody know why? surprising how much money they are apparently spending on that proj in the middle of nowhere despite slashing other budgets


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Road from Myton to Sand Wash was excellent, the usual dust and sharp rocks. No mosquitos, but lots of bugs, despite the WIND. Here's the link for Nine Mile road improvements : Price


----------

